# Thin transparent worms



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

Was just looking at my tank of RCS saw some thin white transparent worms squiggling around the water column, my shrimps don't seem to be bothered but just wondering if it will cause problems and should I be worried... I don't believe I am over feeding as I feed them once 2-3 days. Are they dangerous to berried females?

Thx 
Neph


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like Planaria to me.
Do a search for Planaria & you find some interesting threads here.
If it is Planaria, they're harmless.
It could be something else too.


----------

